# my 10 gallon tank



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

have been asking a lot of questions in the past few days regarding CO2 and lights and etc. etc. all for my tank. it is 2 months old. now i guess it has run past its time so i will be taking it off within a couple of weeks. will make a rock scape. got the rocks from Big Als today. it is a 10 gallon tank and i wish i could keep a bigger tank but as i am here only for few more months i would not be upgrading to a bigger tank.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Great tank.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Will.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks great man.. next step.. hide the equipment =)


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Real nice tank  I love tanks with branchy pieces of driftwood in them


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

What ferts u have??


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice tank. The contrast with the fish is fantastic.


----------



## bedpan (Jan 13, 2009)

Would love to hear more about your setup and maintenance. This is similar to what i am about try with my 5g. Try is the key word ;-)


----------



## Louman (Jan 27, 2011)

what kind of carpet plant is that?


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

sorry guys. was away for a while. thanks for liking the tank. but the tank is no more alive 

i sold all the fish, driftwood, plants etc. and made it an iwagumi scape.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

updated pic 20th march








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

CO2 Pressurized + seachem excel

plants: hemainthus cuba, hairgrass, algae on rocks 
fish: none
shrimp: none

rocks were bought from Big Al's, scarborough.

planning to add boraras briggtae. but not able to find it.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

looks good.

what are the name of those rocks? and if you don't mind telling me how much did they charge per pound?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, very nice. How did you get the algae to grow so nicely on your rocks? You should definitely add some shrimp, those algae rocks would be a buffet for them!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

solarz said:


> Wow, very nice. How did you get the algae to grow so nicely on your rocks? You should definitely add some shrimp, those algae rocks would be a buffet for them!


that happens at first in my tank but eventually it died off.

but I would theorized that because his plants are foreground, there are not a lot of fast growing nitrate absorbing stem plants to out compete the algae, which is allowing the green algae to stay on the rock plus its light source isn't being blocked out by other plants as well


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

another view of the tank.








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

nice scape


----------



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

nice scene! what kind of rocks are these??


----------



## mudjawd (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks all. these rocks i got from Big Als. sorry i forgot its name but they were expensive. got these for around 70 dollars


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

love the tank man, the rock scape and the contrast b/t the plants and rocks looks awesome


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I prefer the tank without the algae on the rocks much better contrast IMO but either way it is a gorgeous Iwagami. I need to re-scape soon but I am having trouble pulling the trigger on scrapping my other tank... Want to buy a seamless tank first but your transformation from a nice driftwood tank is definitely inspiring keep up the good work!


----------

